# Massey 135 - Starting an engine.



## mei (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello guys! 
I've got a big day tomorrow, having to start a 135 up after an accident that happened in 2008. 
Whilst out and about she burst into flames (Wiring loom and battery issues), most of the ancillaries were a right off. 

I have been slowly rebuilding all these and tomorrow I intend to Fill her with oil, bleed the fuel system, fill her with water and fire her up! 

NOW...none of the internal engine has been touched (except water pump inspection and renewal of some gaskets and thermostat) and she has been left for about 9 months with no oil in her. 
All the injectors and pump have ben refurbished, all new filters (oil and diesel) and casings, lifter pump, some fuel lines...etc etc. 

So my question is what to look out for when I try and start her...my plan was this: 

Fill Radiator with water/Antifreeze, and keep the radiator cap off. 

Bleed the Fuel system using the bleeding procedure up to the 2 nipples on the injection pump 

Crank her over with a battery and the injection pump off until oil pressure is seen on the gauge (I realise that I might need more than 1 battery) (New lines and gauge)

Then turn on the injection pump and start cranking 

If she fires, keep an eye on the oil pressure gauge, varying the revs 

Wait and till she gets up to temperature (capillary gauge), look out for sudden movement in top hose\radiator to see if thermostat is moving, top up if necessary and put on the radiator cap. 

Keep her running a bit longer to ensure she doesn't over heat, if OK engage a gear to see if the clutch is OK and the gearbox\hydraulics are ok! 


what do you guys think?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum MEI! How did the fire start up in the first place?


----------



## BigBoyinMS (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm brand new on THIS forum but thought I would jump on in.

Personally I would go ahead and cap the radiator. There is really no reason not to.

And give the starter plenty of breaks to cool. It's easy to overheat it and then you'll be replacing it with a new one.

Good luck to you!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm brand new on THIS forum but thought I would jump on in.

Personally I would go ahead and cap the radiator. There is really no reason not to.

And give the starter plenty of breaks to cool. It's easy to overheat it and then you'll be replacing it with a new one.

I agree with all the above. Does the fuel system have a hand primer pump? I had a International Scout diesel that had one, it made things so simple. I think the most important thing is the oil. Go slow and don't fry your starter.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Rick, Do you copy and paste, to quote someone? Just curious if ever you saw the quote button down there at the bottom right? How long does it take you to watch that show, 60 minutes?:lmao::lmao:


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Mei
I don,t know how hot it got, was the fire hot enough to burn the paint of ? if not I would. 
Fill the cooling system with water right up to the top fit a new lube oil filter fill with engine oil to the mark,check you have enough fuel in the tank and the fuel tap is turned on ,Bleed the fuel system to the pump using the primer pump on the right hand side of the engine a two people job, undo the bleed screw on the injector pump ,the lower one you will need a 5/16" a/f ring spanner undo the screw about one turn and get your offsider to keep slowly pumping, fuel will squirt out of the bleeder keep pumping till there is no air coming out maybe 10 to 20 seconds . then tighten the bleed screw Not to tight it is only a teeny screw. then loosen the top screw and do the same thing ,if you bleed the system the other way round there will be air trapped in the bottom of the pump .
Next step is to undo an injector pipe thats the ones that go from the injector pump to the injectors,pick an easy one to get to you can either undo at the pump or the injector end it does not really matter you will need a 5/8 "a/f pipe spanner or an open ended spanner , undo the pipe nut about one half turn and with the engine stop IN i.e running position and the engine speed or throttle lever say about fast idle position crank the engine till the engine starts you will see fuel dripping from the loose union be careful here keep your hands away from the immediate area of the leak there is a danger of fuel under high pressure being injected into your hand, if you have any concerns let the engine run for 10 seconds with the fuel pipe loose and then stop the engine and tighten the pipe up being careful not to shear of the connection to the pump, the oil pressure will come up in about 5/10 Seconds this is no different than when you do an oil and filter change dont forget to refit the radiator cap .
Have a Great Day.
Regards 
Hutch.


----------

